# Trinity continues to produce big specks



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Fishing patterns continue to stay the same as last month, keying in on bait in about 6-8 ft of water over scattered shell. Water temps have dropped a little with the two weak fronts and local rain we have been getting but still hasnt dropped down into the 70's yet. When the wind is light we are catching trout up to 7 lbs with a bunch of 4-5 lb fish making it to the boat. I have been throwing mainly Limetruese and Plum Chartruese Tidal Surge Split Tails in 1/4oz jig head. Top water action is a little on the slow side with a bunch of blow up but not many takers fish are hanging in the middle of the water column it seems.

Also October 19th begins the 2013-2014 Galveston Trophy Trout Series with capts meetings and weighins being held at Jackies Brickhouse. We have alot of great sponsors this year as well as the Team of The Year race and big pay backs. Check our website for more details,, 
www.galvestontrophytroutseries.com

Thanks
Capt Brent Juarez


----------

